# Is there a meet up in Maadi??



## yanai (Aug 8, 2009)

Guys,

The last post which was on a meet up in Maadi seems really old..
Does it seem like we could have a meet up in maadi???

My colleagues wouldnt drink n so it's got a little tough finding company..
If ppl r willing to gather up for a drink or two it would be gr8..

Anyone else interested can feel free to suggest the place n time..
(After work/weekends)

FYI..I m Indian living in Cairo.(M).24 yrs..

Cheers
Vig


----------



## buildergame (Jun 19, 2009)

yanai said:


> Guys,
> 
> The last post which was on a meet up in Maadi seems really old..
> Does it seem like we could have a meet up in maadi???
> ...


Hello Vig,
Yes there is a meet on this weekend for the movie KAMINEY. Would you like to join us?


----------



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

HI, 

I'm game for a meet up and drinks any weekend. let me know. I am on face book at labhras de faoite, 

Cheers 

Labhras


----------



## frenkile (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey, you folks think I can get in on this? Just moved into the city a week ago and definitely looking for my English-speaking fix.


----------



## vignesh_ce (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi guys,

Was the last meeting happened? 

I am a newbie to cairo... I would like to meet some people to go out for a movie/restaurant/ cup of coffee.. just to spend some time with people...

I live in Maadi, but it doesnt mean that meeting should happen only in Maadi.. It could be anywhere in cairo... Pls lemme know.. if anyone interested...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

vignesh_ce said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Was the last meeting happened?
> 
> ...


I don't think the meet went ahead, but hey if someone organises something I wil turn up 

Maiden


----------



## vignesh_ce (Feb 6, 2010)

That's great!

Though I don't have much work at office, I will take a lead in organizing the meet - we can meet on Friday i.e. 12.02.2010 

But before that I would like to know the list of participants.

Since, I am new to Cairo, I don't know much other than Maadi.

Can you recommend a good place?

I hope that many members will participate!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

vignesh_ce said:


> That's great!
> 
> Though I don't have much work at office, I will take a lead in organizing the meet - we can meet on Friday i.e. 12.02.2010
> 
> ...



Lol well I don't know Maadi as I live on the other side of the river, but TGI Fridays is on the corniche in Maadi... so easily found.


----------



## vignesh_ce (Feb 6, 2010)

well, that would be perfect for me.....

But I wish more member to participate.

So, the venue is TGI Friday and time is 5:00 pm (Not Egyptian time  

Let the countdown start,

1, vignesh
2, Maiden scotland (pls confirm your availability)
3...................
4

still long way to go...


----------



## hbhoj26 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi do these meet ups still happen ? i and my house mates would be interested to come along?


----------

